# My latest acquisition~~P. Dovii



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

All of 16". :dancing:

_click da pic to enlarge_


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

wow Gerry, that's a gorgeous fish!

16 inches?? HUGE

You got him in with the Pbass, Arro's and Geos?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks and no, he's in a 150 by himself.  These fish do not make friends.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Incredible. Do fear for your life when you clean out his tank? Though a supremely beautiful fish, those teeth look like they demand respect. Great shot.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

is that the one they found a bird in his throat in Florida before you got him?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys. 

xalow, I've yet to do any tank maintenance, but I'm considering ordering heavy gauntlets or chain-mail gear before sticking my arm in there. 

herny, this is a different fish. Same supplier though.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! gorgeous again!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

:drooling: Absolutely freaking gorgeous!! :drooling:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

A couple more....

_click da pix to enlarge_


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

WOW :thumb:


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Gerry, hope you don't mind if I use the picture from the original post as the background on one of my screens.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks jack lover. 

LowCel, no problem whatsoever.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Wow that guy is a stud! Also he deserves a name! :thumb:


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

all i can say is YIKES.... love the pics


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

wow...is that thing on roids or what?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Nope. Pellets. 

A few more.....

_click da pix_


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

love that guy


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

stunning fish :thumb:


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow!!! He's a monster! Some very nice pics!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I had your Arro face colse up as my desktop for the longest time 

I just switched to Mojo's Pearsi because IM SOO in love with that Pearsi but this Dovi sure is a looker!

One of these days I'll be knocking on your door for a tour


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

klumsyninja said:


> One of these days I'll be knocking on your door for a tour


Careful, Brandon...He'll feed you to the dovi!

Great pics, as always, Gerry. I haven't been in this folder in months and this is the first thread I see!


----------

